

fpm: package manager for building deb, rpm, pkg, and other packages - fosk
https://github.com/jordansissel/fpm

======
dozzie
When you don't build RPM from *.spec or DEB from debianized sources, you'll
end up with broken dependencies and other stuff like that, so fpm-built
packages are of relatively little use. If you want to really ship the product
for Debian or Red Hat, you should invest in learning spec and debianization
anyway.

